# Thanks For The Mammary's Bombing Run



## radar

We all know her. We all love her. She's entertained and hypnotized us for months since she bounced her way into our hearts. So let's show our appreciation. Let's bomb the bombshell. Let's show *Uniputt* some love and gratitude with a little bombing run. PM me for the details.

Try to watch this for a few minutes and say "no". It can't be done!


----------



## Navydoc

I would have responded quicker but I couldn't stop watching....I'm in


----------



## floydp

Oh yeah I'm in,been mesmerized by that avatar many a times..


----------



## txmatt

tic Tic tick Tick TICK *TICK* 

-Matt-


----------



## radar

It's wierd, you know it's just an animation. 
But still...............


----------



## cookieboy364

I'm on it Gary. PM sent


----------



## hollywood

Done! Package ready and goes out Monday! Hope his mailbox has been fortified!! It could get ugly fast!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

well I don't think I'll say thank you for the mammery's but I'd never pass up an opportunity to hit a fine BOTL with a nice bomb!! heehee... Frank's got it ready and I'll mail it Monday!!


----------



## radar

Ms. Floydp said:


> well I don't think I'll say thank you for the mammery's but I'd never pass up an opportunity to hit a fine BOTL with a nice bomb!! heehee... Frank's got it ready and I'll mail it Monday!!


You're a Peach!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Package will go out on Monday!!!


----------



## MocoBird

HuH??? What??? Did you say something???


----------



## Papa Herf

cvzxmntyerutwewuiojjfdkknvv,b

(wiping drool from keyboard)


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Dc # 0103 8555 7493 4418 7723


----------



## DonJefe

Preparing launch for early Monday departure.


----------



## magno

That reminds me:

www.lohanfreestyle.com

Funniest link ever posted at CS. I've now got virtually the entire city of Charlottesville singin' the song. (Warning: semi-pornographic. not for kids.)



radar said:


> We all know her. We all love her. She's entertained and hypnotized us for months since she bounced her way into our hearts. So let's show our appreciation. Let's bomb the bombshell. Let's show *Uniputt* some love and gratitude with a little bombing run. PM me for the details.
> 
> Try to watch this for a few minutes and say "no". It can't be done!


----------



## miketafc

Ok Dokie Radar Glad to help a buddy 

Sent pm with details

Mike


----------



## icehog3

radar, PM sent!.....hog


----------



## singlguy9

:z


----------



## Uniputt

WOW!!

Holy Schnike!!! I just stumbled upon this!!!  Unbeeelieeeevable!!!

Radar.....I don't know what to say. Heck, ALL of YOU!!! I'm speechless!!!

Here for the last few weeks, I've been rationing my remaining smokes to carry me through a very difficult time. (I told Radar that I was down to less than 50 total....) was actually going to have to stop buying cigars for a several months. At least, I hope it would be only a few months. (I really don't know.....) It's a difficult time I'm in right now......and I am not sure how it's all going to pan out in the coming months. 

Anyway....the generousity displyed around here is nothing short of spectacular. It really is tremendous! The brotherhood that exists around here it truly sometting special.....Everyone here should be very proud to be associated with it. I know I am. And mark my words, I shall reciprocate the generousity as soon as things smooth out around here. I desperately want to bomb someone!!!!  (who am I kidding....I want to bomb EVERYONE!!!  )

I am just blown away.....(literally)......You have totally blind-sided me!!!!

I'll turn off the air-raid sirens and let you know the progress of the missle deployment as it happens.......My neighbors are going to be calling 911 due to all the impact craters!!!!! I better go tell them to put the pets indoors, and stay away from the windows......

GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!.......and thank you from the bottom of my heart!! (My lovely wife also thanks you....she likes the leaf, too!!...) 

Now to go wipe the tear from my eye......


----------



## icehog3

Uniputt...I hope that the next little while sees your circumstances improving and health and happiness for you and your family!

Is there any chance of putting your addy in your profile temporarily for us newbies who don't know everybody yet? Or if that is not comfortable for you, could you PM me?

Thank you and Best Regards, hog


----------



## icehog3

Incoming!!!

0304 1560 0000 6946 6967.


----------



## MocoBird

Holy Shit!!!! What was that???? Something just flew over the house and for a second the sun disappeared!!!!! Damn, better watch out looked like it was heading due east. Lock the doors and cover the windows....................I did see some markings on the side of it when it flew by. Not sure if these are correct, I was dodging for cover when it went over me but I think I'm close.

01038555749470459695

Can't be sure tho................Maybe someone knows what these numbers mean???


----------



## floydp

MocoBird said:


> Holy Shit!!!! What was that???? Something just flew over the house and for a second the sun disappeared!!!!! Damn, better watch out looked like it was heading due east. Lock the doors and cover the windows....................I did see some markings on the side of it when it flew by. Not sure if these are correct, I was dodging for cover when it went over me but I think I'm close.
> 
> 01038555749470459695
> 
> Can't be sure tho................Maybe someone knows what these numbers mean???


I saw numbers like that under a picture at the Post Office. I hope that helps..


----------



## MocoBird

floydp said:


> I saw numbers like that under a picture at the Post Office. I hope that helps..


That wasn't a picture of you pinned up at the post office with numbers under was it? :r


----------



## floydp

MocoBird said:


> That wasn't a picture of you pinned up at the post office with numbers under was it? :r


shhhhh the Mrs. is in this forum too :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

well that would figure!! I'm married to someone on the FBI's most wanted list????? :r


----------



## MocoBird

Ms. Floydp said:


> well that would figure!! I'm married to someone on the FBI's most wanted list????? :r


Sorry to have to be the one to tell you, but.........I think your hunch was right!
Found this at www.fbi12mostwanted.com


----------



## floydp

MocoBird said:


> Sorry to have to be the one to tell you, but.........I think your hunch was right!
> Found this at www.fbi10mostwanted.com


That was a good one, hey let go,he's kidding :bx ouch hey :fu you'll never take me alive copper........................... ............................. whats that no no.. :gn


----------



## Ms. Floydp

oh no!!!!!!! I can't let them take my Frank!!! Here honey, use the BIG gun!!!









Wait a minute!! What am I thinking?? Have I lost my mind??? Give me back that gun, give yourself up. Do it for the good of mankind.

Sirens trailing off in the distance, OMG what will I do?

hmmmmmmm smoke a stogie, visiting hours tomorrow anyway..


----------



## cookieboy364

package inbound


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Ms. Floydp said:


> oh no!!!!!!! I can't let them take my Frank!!! Here honey, use the BIG gun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute!! What am I thinking?? Have I lost my mind??? Give me back that gun, give yourself up. Do it for the good of mankind.
> 
> Sirens trailing off in the distance, OMG what will I do?
> 
> hmmmmmmm smoke a stogie, visiting hours tomorrow anyway..


**relaxing with my smokes that some wonderful BOTL's have gifted us with**

all these beautiful stogies and they're all for me!! heeheehee I don't have to share anymore!!


----------



## Uniputt

All of you are just too much!!! :r 

I'm cracking up over here!!! 
Excuse me while I go get some windex for the monitor......it's covered with coffee now!


----------



## Da Klugs

dc 0304 1560 0006 5934 4118

May the smiling face of good fortune be your new companion as you pass through troubled times.


----------



## miketafc

Life has a way of leveling over time, so wishing you and your family a quick recovery and better future. 

I'm not sure what the hell this is but it was on the priority label that printed. It's either the shipping code or the key to the holy grail.

420 76017 9101 0385 5574 9481 6443 87


----------



## Uniputt

miketafc said:


> Life has a way of leveling over time, so wishing you and your family a quick recovery and better future.
> 
> I'm not sure what the hell this is but it was on the priority label that printed. It's either the shipping code or the key to the holy grail.
> 
> 420 76017 9101 0385 5574 9481 6443 87


...my money is on the holy grail......!!!


----------



## RcktS4

Incoming. 0103 8555 7495 0323 5515


----------



## MoTheMan

Uniputt's still a relative newbie to me.

Hmm!

Sounds like it's time for a stealth cruise missile (carrying ISOM's).


----------



## Uniputt

WOW....DOUBLE WOW!! No, make that TRIPLE INFINITY WOW!!! 

I really am beside myself! All of you are so very, very kind....I really can't find the words to describe how I feel. In all of my years (41 total...) I have never experienced this level of graciousness anywhere.....!!

I am numb.......I don't know what to type. _You people are the best_.

I said in a post a few months ago that I never go to other cigar forums, because this place feels so much like home. You're all living, breathing, smoking, bombing, proof of that. I can't ever imagine any other place even coming close to the brotherhood (and sisterhood) that is found here. This outpouring should serve as evidence to any new member here just how special this place really is.

I can only hope that I can make ammends to the group here in the future! You fellow gorillas have some big shoes to fill!!!

A trillion thanks will never be enough. You've really outdone yourselves......and if truth must be told, I am not worthy!!

I am in the process of trying to find buyers for my SUV and my wife's car. (I can no longer afford the payments on either...i'm going to have to get something cheap). I guess at this point I might as well go ahead and drive them down to my local cigar shop and see how big of a humidor they'll give me for them......because it looks as though I'm gonna need one!!


----------



## hollywood

*C*harlie *I*ndia *G*olf *A*lpha *R*omeo ... you are cleared for take off. taxi to runway 7. confirm coordinates are 03041560000637927081. payload is full.

drop payload and return directly. God Speed and have a safe journey!


----------



## CIGma_Chi

Bomb's away. Enjoy.


----------



## miketafc

MoTheMan said:


> Uniputt's still a relative newbie to me.
> 
> Hmm!
> 
> Sounds like it's time for a stealth cruise missile (carrying ISOM's).


I've seen the photograph of the bombs Mo sends

If this is a missile Advise all to find the nearest bomb shelter and hide there for awhile....... Whatever you do avoid looking into the blast


----------



## txmatt

Well I told Hungsolo about this thread yesterday and he wanted to add some sticks. I delayed departure so we could combine shipment. DC of the MOAB will be posted soon.


-Matt-


----------



## NCRadioMan

My orders are clear. Deployment sheduled for Friday.



Noobs can play too!  


:ms NCRM


----------



## dadof3illinois

Payload is on board and ready for pickup tomorrow morning.....enjoy.


----------



## txmatt

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 9872 6206 :gn


----------



## dadof3illinois

Dc # 03041070000051697562


----------



## Uniputt

Needless to say, gauge is already going out to each and every one of you!  Unfortunately, the system here will only allow me to give out so much in any given period!  

So I have started at the top, and will work my way through the list as fast as it will allow me.....God Bless each and every one of you yet again.....  

Note: I only access this site through my work computer now, and my days off are Thursday and Friday. So you won't hear from me on those two days. I do work weekends, though. 

By then it appears, by all accounts, that I will have sustained massive casualties due to multiple carpet bombs detonating in my cul-de-sac. Rest assured, I will give full damage assesments, including collateral damage!! In the meantime, stay tuned to the local news for up-to-the-minute breaking reports on the progess of allied attacks....... :gn (Film at 11)

I don't have a digital camera, but I will try to reach the Grape Ape to borrow his! I've had a difficult time reaching him, though. I do hope everything is all right. Surely he didn't fall off a high branch in the tree and suffer a head injury!!! We can only hope....


----------



## cookieboy364

DC confirms direct hit @ 11:48 on 3-30-05 hope you survive all these missles wait, bad choice of words. Hope you enjoy the bombing run.


----------



## hollywood

crew on return flight. report payload reached target and was last seen upon detonation today at 8:57 am. 

target nearly destroyed by recent attacks!


----------



## MoTheMan

*SWOOSHH!!*

Cruise missle launched!!

ETA early next week, April 5 or April 6, Arlington, TX.


----------



## D. Generate

It's hard to follow Mo with a bomb because he really does send cruise missiles. It looks like my bottle rocket made it to Arlington though.


----------



## MocoBird

_Thought I would post a little chatter I had last night with a couple of my comrades ......_

(SA 225) Comrade MocoBird&#8230;&#8230;This is Soviet Antonov 225&#8230;.Come in comrade MocoBird!

(MB) _ *This is MocoBird&#8230;I read you loud and clear.*_

(SA 225) American bombing run completed&#8230;..Returning to Soviet Union. We show a direct hit on coordinates 0103 8555 7494 7045 9695 Your bomb was drop at 10:19 am on March 31, 2005 in ARLINGTON, TX 76017 per your instructions.

(MB) _*You guys rock!! Thanks for the help! Do you have anything bigger just in case&#8230;ya know for next time?*_

(SA 225) No!

(MB) _*Cool &#8230;Just thought I would ask&#8230;..God Speed Comrades, God speed! MocoBird out.*_


----------



## NCRadioMan

D. Generate said:


> It's hard to follow Mo with a bomb because he really does send cruise missiles.


A noobs worst nightmare, following Mo. :hn

But alas, the birds are in flight. Repeat. The birds are in flight.

0303 2460 0001 6826 4951

:ms NCRM


----------



## MoTheMan

. . . . . USPS reports missle flight on target . . . . Update will follow!


----------



## Da Klugs

Your item was delivered at 10:21 am on March 31, 2005 in ARLINGTON, TX 76017


----------



## SeanGAR

Oh hell, I'm not going to miss out on this fun......

03910912245400002734


----------



## radar

The Florida Regiment finally made it to the Post Office.
0304 1560 0006 9962 3334


----------



## MiamiE

bomb on the way also from Miami.


----------



## Nely

You Floridians are waaay behind hehehehe.


----------



## radar

Nely said:


> You Floridians are waaay behind hehehehe.


Nelson the Earlybird!
:r


----------



## MiamiE

i decided to check this out because it said Mammaries LOL. then i found a bombing opportunity, which is my first!


----------



## icehog3

"Track & Confirm 

Current Status

You entered 0304 1560 0000 6946 6967 . 

That's not a valid tracking number. Please check to be sure you entered it correctly."

I am sitting here looking at the postmarked DC receipt....this is my third problem with this in 2 weeks....I HATE USPS!!! :fu (unless they bring me nice packages....)


----------



## Uniputt

don't worry, Icehog.....The bomb was received!!!  

I'd like everyone to click on the following link to see the damage done as of Friday night at about 8:00. The Grape Ape (he brought over his digital camera and agreed to post them on a yahoo site so I could link to them here....)and I were surveying all your allied attacks, and well, to be quite honest, I've sustained sever impact damage. Absolutely incredible!!  

You people are just too much!!!

Here is what the total devastation looks like as of Friday night.....and I think a few more waves are still to come!!! Everyone should check this out:




This is a yahoo photo album of the pictures we took last night. The guy in the blue shirt is the Grape Ape.....not me.....!! He's holding his little "happy sack" of stogies that I shared with him......They are destined to be passed around to other members here in future bombing runs!!! (And so are some of the sticks I got!!!) 

The goofy bastard in the striped sweater holding the Bolivar and Wild Turkey is me. I am drunk in the picture....!!!! :al So be fore-warned....!!

The entire album is there on the Grape Ape's yahoo site. My home is pretty new....we haven't really begun to decorate the kitchen yet. So forgive the lack decorations, and I'll also apologize for any pitcure quality issues....I think you'll find them okay, though. 

Although you can scroll through the entire "album".....I am going to post each person's individual bomb in it's own post to avoid you having to search for it. (That is, all the bombs that have arrived as of last night. The rest that land will have to wait until I get his camera again......sorry)
Besides, posting each person's bomb "link" also gives me a wonderful opportunity to post-whore.....which I never do..... so here goes....


----------



## Uniputt

P-Town's Smokes


----------



## Uniputt

Hollywood:


----------



## Uniputt

Jason Cook: (not sure of the screen name.......let us know!!)


----------



## Uniputt

Nely! (Yes, that is a Davidoff Millenium in there.....from the "Make a Wish" thread...AWESOME!! Thanks for remembering, Nely...


----------



## Uniputt

Mocobird:

http://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/4247d9f0zb91668e1/32b7/__sr_/a6e0.jpg?phg.uTCBx_CdQ0jP


----------



## Uniputt

Navydoc:


----------



## Uniputt

Icehog3:

http://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/4247d9f0zb91668e1/32b7/__sr_/760f.jpg?phYTvTCBq9qK2QVY


----------



## Uniputt

Hungsolo:


----------



## Uniputt

Txmatt:


----------



## Uniputt

Papa Herf...... I'd be very interested in what Pap Herf has to say about this picture!!


----------



## Uniputt

Cigma_Chi:


----------



## Uniputt

DaKlugs:


----------



## Uniputt

Wirth: 
(Not sure of who this is......this is the only name given....speak up!! Who are you???!!! let's give credit where it is due!!!)


----------



## Uniputt

Rockts4:


----------



## Uniputt

Al carbon:
(Here's another one I'm not too sure of.....need a little help with a screen name here to give you your "propers"......who are you?)


----------



## Uniputt

Mike Trela:
(I think this is Miketafc):


----------



## Uniputt

Dale Choate:
(Another mystery here....could use some help on a acreen name....!!)


----------



## Uniputt

Kansashat:


----------



## Uniputt

Mr. & Mrs. Floyd P:


----------



## Uniputt

Here's a crappy shot of that goofy bastard holding a Bolivar and a galss of 101:


----------



## Hot Skanks

This wasnt what I thought. Well thanks anyway.


----------



## galaga

Mission accomplished......target(s) sighted bomblet launched :w


----------



## Uniputt

Guess who......!!!and I think he's still giddy from the radiation exposure from an atomic blast.


----------



## Uniputt

Uniputt said:


> Mike Trela:
> (I think this is Miketafc):


Sorry Mike.....a little mix up the the copy/paste thing.....and for some reason the EDIT feature has been disabled!.........here is what Mike sent:


----------



## floydp

Pretty good payload ya got there David.. Enjoy ya goofy bastage :r 
Well deserved I might add, WTG bombing Gorilla's. 

I couldn't get them all to load BTW.


----------



## Uniputt

floydp said:


> Pretty good payload ya got there David.. Enjoy ya goofy bastage :r
> Well deserved I might add, WTG bombing Gorilla's.
> 
> I couldn't get them all to load BTW.


Tht's really odd Frank,. I clicked on every picture and they instantly appeared. Really quick! Like......... NOW!

Is anyone else having a problem viewig the photos?


----------



## MiamiE

i cannot view them but my bomb is on the way


----------



## miketafc

The links are not working for me on this or the other thread you posted on.

Floydp which one worked for you? might give us a clue to the problem.

here we go again the challenge of solving another mystery 

Anyway, What I wanted to say is Congrats Uniputt and good luck to you and your family in turning it all around.


----------



## radar

I could only see a few of them.


----------



## Uniputt

MiamiE said:


> i cannot view them but my bomb is on the way


Well I don't get it. I close the thread, and open it back up, and as I clikc on the links I provided, the pictures instantly come up.....

I am so damn computer illiterate.....can someone help here?


----------



## radar

VooDoo!


----------



## floydp

miketafc said:


> The links are not working for me on this or the other thread you posted on.
> 
> Floydp which one worked for you? might give us a clue to the problem.
> 
> here we go again the challenge of solving another mystery
> 
> Anyway, What I wanted to say is Congrats Uniputt and good luck to you and your family in turning it all around.


Wirths and Raneys work. Al Carbon,yours work Mike,D's work,mine and Mr. Hat's work.


----------



## floydp

Mo's doesn't work.


----------



## radar

floydp said:


> Wirths and Raneys work. Al Carbon,yours work Mike,D's work,mine and Mr. Hat's work.


Same here


----------



## floydp

If you can get to the yahoo site on the 1st pic that David put in the thread you can keep hitting the previous page and get all to work I think.


----------



## floydp

Uniputt said:


> Jason Cook: (not sure of the screen name.......let us know!!)


Jason is cookieboy..


----------



## floydp

Uniputt said:


> Tht's really odd Frank,. I clicked on every picture and they instantly appeared. Really quick! Like......... NOW!
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem viewig the photos?


David how many picks are there? I see 28 in yahoo. Is Mo's posted there?


----------



## floydp

Heres P-town's


----------



## floydp

Dave's (hollywood)


----------



## floydp

Jason (cookieboy)


----------



## floydp

Nelson's (nely)


----------



## floydp

Gary's (Mocobird)


----------



## floydp

Paul (navydoc)


----------



## floydp

Tom (icehog3)


----------



## floydp

hunsolo


----------



## radar

Nice job Frank


----------



## floydp

Matt


----------



## floydp

papa herf


----------



## floydp

Jeof


----------



## floydp

Dave ( klugsie)


----------



## radar

Looks like we'll be seeing a *LOT* of reviews from Uniputt !!!
:r


----------



## floydp

Well dang it I don't think I saw Mo's. Sorry guys...


----------



## Uniputt

floydp said:


> Well dang it I don't think I saw Mo's. Sorry guys...


This is the first wave of attacks (apparently.....  ). I think Mo's package went out on Friday, for detonaton on Tuesay or Wednesday of next week. I think there's still an attack wing with additional ordnance en route to Texas as well.......further explosions are still imminent!!!

So I'll try to get 'ole Grape Ape over with his camera again to post the next wave. I know it'll probably cost me; but from the looks of it, there will be no problem compensating him for his trouble!.......I am literally blown away by this continuous onslaught.....!!! 

Any clue as to what the heck I did wrong is posting these? I'd like to know so I can avoid it in the future......!!~!

Frank, can you go through and see that all the pictures are posted in the same eloquent manner as above? (I'm sure inquiring minds want to know.....!)


----------



## Uniputt

I'm going to try this picture thing one more time...... I don't know what I'm doing wrong.....



I've posted this one in the same manner as the others. (Clikc on image icon, enter URL text) and all it does is this. What gives. (And this link works fine for me. (Except for the fact that there's a drunk gorilla in the mist.....)


----------



## Nely

This is a great example of the generosity and brotherhood of this site. Enjoy uniputt!


----------



## MocoBird

....and out of everybody the only candela !  


 .....The Bird stands alone!!! :SM 

Enjoy your gars..........!


----------



## hollywood

what a beautiful sight!!! great job Frank on getting the pics up. 

those are going to take a LONG time to smoke!  

wtg RADAR, for getting this started.


----------



## floydp

Frank, can you go through and see that all the pictures are posted in the same eloquent manner as above? (I'm sure inquiring minds want to know.....!)[/QUOTE]

On it David..


----------



## floydp

Here we go, Wirth


----------



## floydp

Raney


----------



## floydp

Al Carbon,


----------



## floydp

D-Man,


----------



## floydp

Mr. Hat,


----------



## floydp

The Geezer's,


----------



## floydp

Mike,


----------



## floydp

The Carnage,


----------



## floydp

Drum roll please!....................... The Victim, The incomparable,bouncing mammary man,IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTT'S

DAVID


----------



## Uniputt

Yup.....a prime example if there ever was one!!  

One thing I wonder about.....maybe some of the elder statesmen around here can elaborate:

Exactly what is the all-time biggest bombing run that has happened here at CS??? So far, by my count, there's been nearly 190 sticks who have bravely given the ultimate sacrifice on this raid. (And more to come next week, apparently....!!  )

What is the record around here?
Does this even rank in the top 10?

.....Shell-Shocked in Texas......


----------



## NCRadioMan

Uniputt said:


> Yup.....a prime example if there ever was one!!
> 
> One thing I wonder about.....maybe some of the elder statesmen around here can elaborate:
> 
> Exactly what is the all-time biggest bombing run that has happened here at CS??? So far, by my count, there's been nearly 190 sticks who have bravely given the ultimate sacrifice on this raid. (And more to come next week, apparently....!!  )
> 
> What is the record around here?
> Does this even rank in the top 10?
> 
> .....Shell-Shocked in Texas......


Looking at all those smokes, uh wow uh, I was wondering the same.

:ms NCRM


----------



## MoTheMan

Uniputt said:


> One thing I wonder about.....maybe some of the elder statesmen around here can elaborate:
> 
> Exactly what is the all-time biggest bombing run that has happened here at CS??? So far, by my count, there's been nearly 190 sticks who have bravely given the ultimate sacrifice on this raid. (And more to come next week, apparently....!!  )
> 
> What is the record around here?
> Does this even rank in the top 10?
> 
> .....Shell-Shocked in Texas......


I think this is one of the biggest bombing runs I've ever see & it may be the biggest in CS history (some of the elders around here are better known for single small lazer-guided absolutely awesome lethal tragectories, i.e. the occassional Davidoff or vintaged Havana). I'd certainly like to see what the final tally looks like when the smoke clears.

Now will this remain the biggest of all bombings on CS?! Hmm, I don't know for sure. Maybe I'll let the cat out of the bag here by saying that I know of a stealth bombing run that took off on Friday April 1 headed for another CS member (yes, I took part in that one, but I know of several other guilty bombers as well  ).

I guess in time we'll know the total damage. :r

Congrats Uniputt.


----------



## galaga

MoTheMan said:


> I think this is one of the biggest bombing runs I've ever see & it may be the biggest in CS history (some of the elders around here are better known for single small lazer-guided absolutely awesome lethal tragectories, i.e. the occassional Davidoff or vintaged Havana). I'd certainly like to see what the final tally looks like when the smoke clears.
> 
> Now will this remain the biggest of all bombings on CS?! Hmm, I don't know for sure. Maybe I'll let the cat out of the bag here by saying that I know of a stealth bombing run that took off on Friday April 1 headed for another CS member (yes, I took part in that one, but I know of several other guilty bombers as well  ).
> 
> I guess in time we'll know the total damage. :r
> 
> Congrats Uniputt.


 :r :rDMWT


----------



## MiamiE

Dc#: 0304 1560 0006 5597 7303


----------



## singlguy9

mine went Sat. or Mon. depending on pickup...........enjoy


----------



## Uniputt

Just an update: Got home last night around 7:30 and found the air raid sirens were still going off.....(You'd figure the wife would have learned how to silence them after all the bombing that we've been subject to!!)

Anyhow, there was yet another white postal bin with the all-to-familiar red/white/blue ticking time bombs in it......

6 more bombs detonated last night!!!!! 

I think more are still expected today and tomorrow.....!!
I am simply blown away.....it's truly rendered me speechless!! All of you have no idea how touched I am by this huge outpouring of generosity. My wife watches as I open the packages, and we are both dumbfounded....it has restored our faith in humanity!!! (There actually are nice people in the world....who would have thought...!!  naturally, and no surprise, they're cigar smokers...  )

I'll try to post pics this weekend after all the fallout clears and the area is safe to go back into! I'll take an idividual picture of each person's bomb like last time.....Only this time, I'll forego the attempt at individual postings, and just show a link to the album. Being computer illiterate sucks.....!!!

When the dust settles, this is going to be one helluva bombing run.....(still wondering if it is some kind of a record.....).

I had planned to post a picture of all the cigars sent in one pic, but that's going to be impossible...now that I've smoked a few, and given some to the Grape Ape! The picture will still be amazing, though!! 

Stand by for all the grizzly details!!!


----------



## Uniputt

I took pictures of the second wave of attacks last night. All I can say is 

WOW!!! 

I used Grape Ape's camera again, and he should have another album posted shortly so everyone can see the final tally of the damage. 

It is quite extensive! (Not that I mind, however.....!!!)


So stand by for the final pictures of the devastation......!!


----------



## Uniputt

Okay everyone.....here is the final (I think!!!) tally of the most incredible bombing run I've ever heard of. Please take the time to look at each individual bomb to see what each person sent. It is most impressive!!!!

Again, thanks go out to Grape Ape for hosting the photos....he's the one in the blue shirt!!!

By my count, I think that 250 cigars were sent in total. There were Cubans in there, too!! This has got to be some sort of record.....!! Heck, Gregg [ (909) ] even sent me some ProV1 golf balls.....and they ain't cheap either-for all you non-golfers, that little sleeve of 3 balls retails for $12!!

I've said it before...and it bears repeating.....I am totally flabbergasted by the generousity....I am still blown away. Thank each and every one of you SO VERY MUCH......I just don't know what else to say! This place really IS "the bomb!!"

Check out the final damage here:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/derek...hMtVxCBWoW2qcRI

Comments welcome, of course!!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Link didn't work for me? Try this one! 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/derekn33/album?.dir=/32b7&.src=ph&.tok=phMtVxCBWoW2qcRI

:ms NCRM


----------

